

Good Clean Python Install on Mavericks OSX - omarshammas
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/64878566740/good-clean-python-install-on-mavericks-osx-10-9

======
atgm
> Apple has made significant changes to its bundled Python, potentially
> resulting in hidden bugs.

Where can I find out more about these changes? I did a quick google for
"mavericks python changes" and there's nothing significant other than people
asking about the version -- and this article.

Does the author simply mean that Mavericks comes with a different default
version?

